# accumulators



## MikeinKy (Feb 27, 2012)

I need an accumulator. i have looked at several and i like the Kuhns and maybe the Bale Caddie. With the Kuhns, I can't decide on flat or edge. They store better on edge, but I don't think they would haul very well. I like the 10 bale Kuhns. With the Bale Caddie it's either 8 or 12, which i could live with. If it matters, I have New Holland 570 baler and about 50 - 60 acres of alfalfa/orchard grass to bale. Also I have a local guy with an 8 bale accumul8 by agway that scoots them on the ground he wants to sell for half price of a new one. i was concerned about dirt or damaged bales. He swears there is not a problem with that. He has to unload in his barns by hand and he wants to sell because it doesn't same any time. He can load behind the baler quicker, he says. Maybe Steffens or Hoeschler? Any opinions appreciated. How do bales haul on edge?


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I cant decide, either. I want one that picks them off the field randomly. Not behind a baler.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

MikeinKy said:


> I need an accumulator. i have looked at several and i like the Kuhns and maybe the Bale Caddie. With the Kuhns, I can't decide on flat or edge. They store better on edge, but I don't think they would haul very well. I like the 10 bale Kuhns. With the Bale Caddie it's either 8 or 12, which i could live with. If it matters, I have New Holland 570 baler and about 50 - 60 acres of alfalfa/orchard grass to bale. Also I have a local guy with an 8 bale accumul8 by agway that scoots them on the ground he wants to sell for half price of a new one. i was concerned about dirt or damaged bales. He swears there is not a problem with that. He has to unload in his barns by hand and he wants to sell because it doesn't same any time. He can load behind the baler quicker, he says. Maybe Steffens or Hoeschler? Any opinions appreciated. How do bales haul on edge?


Mike, enter accumulators in the search box on top right and then the search button (magnify glass) and it will pull up three pages of results......this topic has been discussed in depth in the last three years.

Regards, Mike


----------



## fredro (May 12, 2012)

had a hoelscher for years really bale length sinsetive look at old model agway doesnt like long bales new ones or ok they made the frame longer using a haymaster now no problems if baler bust a bale just go around kuhns bust a bale have to dig out of 1/4 turn shoot looks like a parrish agriturf is the best for the money my opinion only look on utube lots of demo stuff there


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

I have a 15 bale edge that I am going to sell. Bales on edge take a lot of care with strapping down bales to haul any distance. I am going to a 10 or 15 bale flat. I have a Kuhn. You can now get a Kuhn that is 10 bale and has a 2 bale tie. Check out there website. I use 9' x 22' wagons and if you go over 4 layers, they will not stay on on the front. I bale a lot of straw (15,000) and have to haul some of them quite a ways. I know that on edge breathe better but it's so much easier to haul and unload them flat. That's my opinion. I am also thinking about adding a bale baron if a local dealer gets a distribution deal. Mike


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

I've got a Hoelscher accumulator/grapple and I like it. If I was going to do it again, the only thing I'd do differently is spend a little more and get a Steffens high-lift grapple with the rotator. It would make unloading and stacking a bit easier.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

I just wished that the Kuhn would drop the bales together instead of spreading them out on the ground. I like how the Steffens grapple pulls the bales together with the opposing grapple teeth Mike


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

NDVA HAYMAN said:


> I just wished that the Kuhn would drop the bales together instead of spreading them out on the ground. I like how the Steffens grapple pulls the bales together with the opposing grapple teeth Mike


I believe the flat bales stay together much better than the "on edge" bales.....closer tolerances in the flats by design. And another option that helps dramatically is if the entire bed is coated in graphite paint(slip plate etc.), the grab comes off the accumulator much faster and stay together much better. You would think Kuhns would ship out these accumulators with graphite already on the bed....would make for more satisfied customers. I have the ten bale tie and I am really satisfied with it.

Regards, Mike


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Mike, I have mine coated with dry graphite. I figured that out about 2 years ago when I was baling straw and they would not slide to the bottom. The 2 outside chutes were the worst. I had to keep someone riding along side me to pull them down. Granted the bales were tight and light and it was extremely hot. If that had not worked, it would be long gone. Do your bales stay together( tight) when yours dumps? Mine (on edge) seem to drag on the tailgate and that's what scatters them. Thought about putting on a solid pc. of metal across the gate and see if that helps. If I could keep them tight, I would use the steffen grapple to load and unload. I don't like the kuhn grapple especially for unloading. It is difficult to unload trailers if you get over 4 layers high on the wagon. I think you know what I mean. I load with a T300 bobcat and unload with 2 JD 6430 tractors. I also have to keep a pile of wagons to haul on since I can only put 180 bales on a wagon. Also, I have blown out the seals on 2 of their grapple cylinders this season alone. Rant over. Mike


----------



## CockrellHillFarms (Aug 30, 2011)

NDVA HAYMAN said:


> Also, I have blown out the seals on 2 of their grapple cylinders this season alone. Rant over. Mike


Mike did you blow those out on your tractor? I would assume you could turn down the rate of flow on those? I dont have a 6430 so I'm wingin it. Sounds like top much hydraulic pressure on those cylinders. It doesnt take much to run those things. It's interesting to hear you guys talk about what you dont like about your Kuhns. Over the last year I've been thinking about selling my Hoelscher and going to a Kuhn. I bet I would be the first to have one here in western mo. I dont think there is one west of Sedalia/Columbia. At least thats what I heard from the dealer thats the closest to me. No equipment runs perfectly for ever but my Hoelscher causes me too many problems to run as fast as I would like. Now dont get me wrong, it works. But I have to stop way more than I think I should. I can do 1k-1,200 bales a day and get them in the barn. But it takes a LONG day to get that done. Which then affects how many acres I mow, rake, bale etc. My hoelscher is touchy, thats my problem. If I took more time to really get it adjusted before I use it, it might work better. But I'm of the mindset that I would rather just get out there and get it done than tinker with it. I like the hoelscher grapples though. I dont think I would want to get rid of them. But hearing this stuff about the Kuhns does make me think more about just sticking it out with what I have. Maybe I will sell the one I have and buy a new one. Not sure if that would help or not. Could also be the tractor I bale with also. Often wonder about that but I have to run it on that one until I buy another baling tractor this fall. Prob a new JD or NH 125 hp or 130. To me the biggest adjustment that needs to be made on Hoelschers is the "detent" I believe thats what they call it. Its a little "C" kinda shaped piece that controls when the valve opens to put the bales on the bed. This is what is most sensitive to control bale length, baling speed, etc. The valve needs to open all the way for the arm to run at the correct speed and also to make a full motion so the bales are place on the bed correctly. When the bed tilts and the bales side off, they do tend to stay pretty packed together and any remaining space can be eliminated when u pick them up off the ground by sliding the grapple over them. Also I have noticed if I use a tractor to load with, the stack is tighter and it doesnt require as many straps. Much safer to travel with. I prefer at the moment to unload with my bobcat. Easier to get around in tighter spaces in the barn. But after I get another tractor. We will prob use tractors to do all of it. At the moment, we dont have enough loader tractors to accomplish this task. And just use the bobcat to unload at customer's barns.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

NDVA HAYMAN said:


> Mike, I have mine coated with dry graphite. I figured that out about 2 years ago when I was baling straw and they would not slide to the bottom. The 2 outside chutes were the worst. I had to keep someone riding along side me to pull them down. Granted the bales were tight and light and it was extremely hot. If that had not worked, it would be long gone. Do your bales stay together( tight) when yours dumps? Mine (on edge) seem to drag on the tailgate and that's what scatters them. Thought about putting on a solid pc. of metal across the gate and see if that helps. If I could keep them tight, I would use the steffen grapple to load and unload. I don't like the kuhn grapple especially for unloading. It is difficult to unload trailers if you get over 4 layers high on the wagon. I think you know what I mean. I load with a T300 bobcat and unload with 2 JD 6430 tractors. I also have to keep a pile of wagons to haul on since I can only put 180 bales on a wagon. Also, I have blown out the seals on 2 of their grapple cylinders this season alone. Rant over. Mike


Mine(10 tie-bale) stay together really well now that I have graphite on the sled, but before that they would spread a bit (3-5 inches) apart. But like I said earlier, I think the flats do much better than the edge bales. We do tighten our grabs with our grabbers but it is in a non-stopping motion once you get the hang of it....ease up to the grab pulling forward then slightly sweep back to the left....pause and set the hooks and roll on. I dont do straw so I really cant say how that would be, but I am sure the bale being much lighter would cause them not to come off the sled with as much force. I have 2 kuhns grabbers but I have not had any cylinder problems.....yet....I looked those cylinders over and my first impression is that they might be a bit light...but I don't know. My graphite is the kind you spray or paint on and when those bales top over the chute they slide like the proverbial hades bat.....they really move....might try the "paint on" graphite over the dry and see if that will give the straw bales more momentum. Is the cutedge or the foldedge facing down on the sled? My inline puts the cutedge facing down on the sled....I think you would be surprised at the speed and the force at which they travel down the sled. I try to bale at 55 pounds for my hay.....what would your straw average....around 40 maybe? If you would like I could shoot some video of the bales on decent. We stack in the barn with my bobcat and do the field grabs with the tractors. I almost bought a steffens back in March....but decided against it since I talked with Mark Steffens and he said my little 763 did not weigh enough to use one of the extended grabs as that took more than 2000 pounds of lift and my 763 is only rated 1500. I usually put 150 to 180 on the wagon as needed....three stacks of 50 or 60...I leave a little space between stacks so I dont have any problems with the grapples.....I think if you were using a flat stack model that it would be a heck of alot easier on you as the 10 tie makes for very stable load even with a little space between stacks....I have learned a few other tricks that I can pass along if someone needed. We dont use a tailgate on our wagons and we dont tie the loads down....but we go up a steep but short climb coming up and out of the river bottom to the storage barn....we dont lose bales and they dont shift
around.... I think the on edge stacks are alot of extra work......and I am "agin" that as they say here. When we stack in the barn all of our stacks are 8 high(bobcat reach) and we leave just a little space between the stacks(6"-8") so as not to have the grapple issues that you are facing....and again, our stacks are very stable because of the tie bales. I think alot of your issues would leave you if you went to flat stacking bales.

Regards, Mike


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Mike, I agree with the flat stacking. I talked to Kenny Kuhn today about my problems. It took me a couple of days to get over the many timothy bales and 15,000 bales of straw and talk to Kenny. My straw bales are 36" and around 30 pounds. Really dry here until rain this pm. Kenny told me to try the paint on graphite and offered to send me one. He also said that he had a few problems with failed seals and is sending me 2 new cylinders for free. He also told me to look at the new tie grabber he has out now that actually squeezes the bundles and then ties them. I will look at the video online. He said he would sell me one and give me full credit for which ever one I want to trade. Also offered to stop by and look at my setup.We talked about several possible problems why the bales would be scattered. My hay does not scatter as bad as straw but I am now baling as much straw as I do hay.I also stack 8 high in the barn. I guess I should have talked to Kenny instead of just being PO'd about things not working right. I think we can get it straight and I can be satisfied. I just like for everything to work smoothly when I start baling. Best, Mike


----------



## southwind (Mar 25, 2012)

I am using the Steffen 1050 accumulator with 2 6515 grabbers. [High lift with rotator].Bought it used this season . One mounted to a Gehl CTL 60 track loader and the other I put on my JD 2715 with a 245 loader. The 245 loader would not curl the grabber back,[poor loader linkage design] so i mounted it to my case 580 backhoe loader. The grabbers work great. 
The accumulator is hooked to my NH311 baler. Took some time to set up with hyd. lines and elec. Had to play with adjustments at first but seem to have it working. The Steffen accumulator sits low to the ground, so it makes contact with swales in the field. 
All said I am ok with it. I must say I am a retired heavy equip. mechanic so the initial setup was not an issue. If you are not familliar with hyd/elec. the kuhns may be easier. I was looking at the Kuhns but there was none in my area to look at. Also looked at the hoelscher


----------



## southwind (Mar 25, 2012)

Whoops, I meant to say JD 2755.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Southwind, I don't think you can find a simpler system than what Kuhn makes. Mike


----------



## CockrellHillFarms (Aug 30, 2011)

NDVA HAYMAN said:


> Southwind, I don't think you can find a simpler system than what Kuhn makes. Mike


Mike...........what kind of system would you suggest? What comes to mind. I'm interested to hear your take on this. Your putting up a few more bales than I am but I'm working toward the 15k-20k mark. But I need to refine my process before I get that deep in squares. I can do 12k with my setup now or a little more but in order for things to run smoothly and be quicker. I need some refining. Your kinda talking me out of what I was going to do. Which is what is helpful about this site. You can gather info ahead of time before you end up in a bad spot!


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Cockrell Hill Farm, What I meant about the simple was that there is nothing special about this machine that can go wrong whereas some others have microswitches and etc. that can go wrong.In other words, no hydraulics or electronics. If I was getting another accumulator, I would definately get a 10 bale tie from Kuhn. They are also not as sensitive to lenght as the steffen and hoeschler. I feel that Kenny Kuhn and his boys are first class and the best people I have ever worked with. I guess I just got a little frustrated when it came to my edge acc. instead of going to them to work out my problems, I aired it on here and I apologize to them for that. One of the keys to using accumulators is to have enough wagons to load up in the field to get that cleared and good equipment to get it loaded and unloaded in the barn. Mike


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I've been working on a similar problem, much smaller scale. I now hay a portion of the farm I grew up haying on. When it was in its prime they did 12,000 to 16,000 bales a year, baled on the ground, picked up by hand onto wagons, into a mow and other buildings. This involved 5-15 people and a big day was in the 2000 bales range.

I'm only baling about 3000 of that now, but its just 2-4 people on a good day. I'm not a huge fan of thrower wagons, I've used a basket now and its ok but I really need a covered area to dump in.

The steffens looks good to me except the price tag, it doesn't seem like it should cost that much.


----------



## astropilot (Jun 3, 2008)

I found my steffen on craiglist at a great price. You can do a google search for any brand and usually come up with some great leads. One thing I would advise if you go big (15-18 bales acc.) a larger wagon will work better, like a 22-24 ft. You can put 3 bale clutches on a layer. Also, I found 40 Ft straps work well they have them at Ruralking here in Kentucky. Good Luck! Mark


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I've been google trolling a couple of years now, not much has come up with a 10 hour drive. I missed one steffen 1550 with 2 sideshift grapples at a dealer that was going bankrupt, it was a fantastic deal but I found it too close to the auction date to get there in time. Keep digging and deck the 4 running gears I bought I guess.


astropilot said:


> I found my steffen on craiglist at a great price.


----------



## CockrellHillFarms (Aug 30, 2011)

Mark.....yeah I understand what you mean. I usually get mad at something and rant to my Dad about it. Then 30 mins later after I cool down, I'm good. lol. That 10 bale tie system is actually the one that I've been interested in going to. I think I will keep my hoelscher on hand for a another year just incase I want to switch back. I can also put my hoelscher on my backup baler and use both of them. Only thing I dont like about that is my back up baler (JD 346) is wire tie and my new baler is a NH5070 plastic. Only thing that I was wondering about is how you would stack the 10 bale tie system on a trailer. Your tie bales need to go down one side and then the opposite side on the next level. But my grapples and most grapples only allow you to load from one side of the trailer or wagon because of the push bar being on the side. So how would a guy do that without buying new grapples that rotate? I guess you can pick them up out of the field on the opposite side, that way you can always stack from the same side and get your tie bales on the other side. But will it the bundle pack together well that way? I guess I just need to call and talk to them but I like to hear non basis answers from people that arent selling stuff. Mike, what type of wagons and trailers are you using? I have one 40 ft flatbed, one bobcat type trailer, and I have a couple of wagons I'm working on redoing. All and all I can put 600 bales on trailers at once. Think I could get more on with the bales flat and tied vs. on edge? How do you strap them? I run two straps down the length. Then one strap over the from bales and one over the back bales. But with the tie bales. seems like you might need more straps?


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

CockrellHillFarm, I have various wagons that are all 9'x20'. They include JD, EZ Trail, NH and various others. I make my own bodies using 6" channel for the runners with 3" channel at 9" going across every 2 feet. I use 2x8's x 10'. Takes 28 of them. I also make the front and back out of old pipe and then strap from front to back with 3 straps if traveling. I try to stack and cover in the field when I am away from home if possible. Makes me have to haul a loader tractor a ways when selling, but that's OK. When you load your wagon, do one layer with the tie bales on one side and the next layer will be the opposite way. Just load from the opposite side if need be. That is what I like about the steffen grapple. Nothing to interfere with.I like to have enough trailers so that I can load everything that I bale that day which is usually 2500 bales depending on the weather. I have been picking up used running gears for years and rebuilding them in the winter time.A friend of mine uses the steffen and hauls his hay 4 tiers high with no straps and no problems. Mike


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

NDVA says "That is what I like about the steffen grapple. Nothing to interfere with." Mike, I must not be fully understanding.....why don't you take the side push rail off on the Kuhns and it will work more like the Steffens as far as loading and unloading....just trying to get the picture.

Regards, Mike


----------



## wheatridgefarmMD (Sep 14, 2008)

NDVA,

Do you have any pictures of the wagons you've built? Interested in seeing your design ideas.

Ben


----------



## PackersnJdeereGreennyellow (Jun 14, 2012)

Wow, Im suprised by the representation that the Steffen systems accumulaters have, this is our second season with our 950,had to go to Ohio to get it and there has been nothin but praise for it, we had a minor issue with the conveyer track late last season (30 minute fix) but thats it.
The only other down fall is scraping it on the entrance to the fields coming of the roads through the ditch at the barway cause it set pretty low, but thats more of an individual terrain issue cause other than that, if the baler goes over something, the accumulater will follow with no problem. 
Im suprised because we get allot of comments on ours cause we are the only people ( that I know of first hand) that have something other than the sleds, kick wagons, or I know of at least one family that makes a party out of the ole drop on the ground and pickup by hand method, lol. Some guys have given up on squares completly and just roll 1st cut into second cut and round bale it all due to "shortage of help" when it comes to square bales.
We also had an Agway accumullate (8) for 3 season before we bought the 950, biggest problem with that, was we had some complaints from a few our customers, the you know whos......lol, about the conditions of the bale bottoms, wich I guess is legit because the sled style accumulaters do tend to do a number on the bottom of the bales, especially during 2nd and 3rd cut when theyre being dragged for a ways.

Anyways, thumbs up for the Steffen equipment here, bale caddie looks like a neat machine from what Ive seen of it as well.

Just out of curiosity, anyone on these boards use a bale bandit or any system like that? Im guessing they are out of the price range of most guys, my cousin tried one at an ag fair a few years ago, just for kicks and said at empty, its like towing around a 2/ 3rds full kick wagon, lol.

Anything beats digging through a kickwagon, lol.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Glad to hear input on the ground drags. I've got rough ground with rocks, ruts, holes, humps etc, I've always figured it would tear my bales up.

I've looked into stackwagons but our light short bales and small odd shaped fields don't seem to be ideal for them.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Mike, Taking the side rail off is fine once you get the stack together and loaded. The steffen grapple will float over the bales unlike the Kuhn and is easier and quicker to use. I just like the self leveling feature of the steffen.

Wheatridge Farm, I will try to take some pics and e-mail to you. I don't know how to post on here. Mike


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

NDVA HAYMAN said:


> The steffen grapple will float over the bales unlike the Kuhn and is easier and quicker to use. I just like the self leveling feature of the steffen.


True, but it will not tighten up a grab of squares unless you get the side bar, which puts you at square one again as far as tight stacking bales on edge.....I could see the advantage of a steffen as far as loading from a wagon into and out of a barn, but out in the field gathering grabs of squares I just dont see any real advantage. Having a couple of Kuhns like grapples for the field and a steffen for the skidsteer at the barn could work well.

Regards, Mike


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Mike, That was what I was talking about. Once they are loaded, it's easier with the steffen grapple. Have to have the side rail on when loading out of the field. Mike


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Anyone have experience with loading bales onto wagons with different tractors for example, skid steer vs large tractor with a jerky wet clutch, vs a dry clutch vs a hydrostatic vs a rough terrain forklift etc?

I've loaded rounds with several machines and find my little 50 hp hydrostatic to be the fastest so far as it can reach both sides of the wagon and be precise placing bales. My bigger 100 hp loader tractor has a very jumpy wet clutch and is a pain to get a nice tight load. Takes almost twice the time with the bigger tractor.


----------



## Bob M (Feb 11, 2012)

We use stack cruisers, and are thinking about grapplers to stacker higher in shed and for loading trailers. Our big machines have an 18 bale layer, our pull type stack wagon has an 15 bale layer. Any to advice?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Measure the layers on both stackers and check and see if any of the grapple manuf. makes one that would work with your layer dimensions...Kuhns, Hoescheler, Steffens.... and there are others that just do not come to mind that I am sure others will remember. Might even give Kenny Kuhns a call and see if he could get you a custom built grapple if dimensions are not compatible with stock grapples. I do know that Kuhns builds a 15 and 18 but the dimensions and hook spacing are what is critical. Kenny is a accomodating fellow and would likely be interested in helping. (Kuhns Manufacturing)

Regards, Mike


----------



## Bob M (Feb 11, 2012)

Thanks Mike, I will try giving Kenny a call.


----------



## wheatridgefarmMD (Sep 14, 2008)

Call Kuhns, they built a custom 408 grapple for me last year that matched the 1012 stackwagon I had at the time. I believe it was close to the same price as their stock 408 grapple.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Slowzuki, I use both a skidsteer and a loader tractor to load and unload. I like loading in the field with the tracked skidsteer but I like unloading into the barn with the tractor. Once the wagon is loaded, you can see so much better with the tractor to unload because you are up a lot higher. That is my feeling. Never used a telehandler but most of them sit pretty low too.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

NDVA HAYMAN, where you using the 6000 series JD in the profile pic? My larger tractor is a MF 5455, similar size to a 6000 and I find it fairly clumsy for precise work, but I'm Im not sure my small tractor would like the 15 bale grab weight wise. I can't see using anyhting but the 8 or 15 bale system so it would stay square stacking.

If I go 8 bale, I'm going to look into a pair of 48 or 56 bale squeeze from the uk, handles them like a western squeeze block only with taller side guides. The 5455 could handle one on the loader and one on back.


----------



## cmsc (Feb 14, 2010)

I Would gEt a holescher. Have had one for 10 years just traded old one for a new one this spring along with a new holland bc5070 hayliner baling over 300 bale an hour and not very much problems. Pulled into a field of straw with another guy that had a new holland bc 5070 with a steffen accumulator and I ran circles around him all day long. We use a wilmar wrangler 4550 loader that is pretty much a mini pay loader to load in field on semi gooseneck and ez trail wagons load 5 high hardly ever strap and pull several miles down road. Use a skid steer to unload usually bale between 20 k to 30 k a year


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Slowzuki, I use those tractors to square, round and load and unload wagons along with a t300 Bobcat. Boy, I don't find my 6430 loaders clumsy at all. I think they are the best all around hay tractors that JD ever made. Perfect for my operation. Mike


----------



## hayranch (May 25, 2010)

Bob M said:


> We use stack cruisers, and are thinking about grapplers to stacker higher in shed and for loading trailers. Our big machines have an 18 bale layer, our pull type stack wagon has an 15 bale layer. Any to advice?


 I use a Steffens 18 bale grapple to ad to 1069 stacks. Hard to see that high but usually add 2 layers.Its on a 270 John Deere skid steer and makes truck loading a breeze,any smaller machine and 18 bales would be iffy. Don't quite get the accumulator thing as a stackwagon can put 4K in the barn in a day without breaking a sweat.


----------



## tinman13 (Mar 1, 2010)

cmsc said:


> I Would gEt a holescher. Have had one for 10 years just traded old one for a new one this spring along with a new holland bc5070 hayliner baling over 300 bale an hour and not very much problems. Pulled into a field of straw with another guy that had a new holland bc 5070 with a steffen accumulator and I ran circles around him all day long. We use a wilmar wrangler 4550 loader that is pretty much a mini pay loader to load in field on semi gooseneck and ez trail wagons load 5 high hardly ever strap and pull several miles down road. Use a skid steer to unload usually bale between 20 k to 30 k a year


Is it the accumulator that is slowing him down or something else? I run an old farm hand and can definitely over feed it... I have admired the Steffens for a long time and thought they were the Cadillac of accumulators.


----------



## weatherman (Dec 5, 2008)

I was deciding between the Kuhn accumulator and Hoelsher accumulator. I was using bale baskets which the Kuhn sits on similar frame. The problem I had with the bale baskets was when I had a problem with a bale in the chute the problem ended in the basket. So I decided to go with the Hoelsher. Get use to turning the hydraulics off before getting off the tractor is a must. Had a problem with a bale back on the accumulator and forgot to turn hydraulics off. Messing with the bale when the hydraulic arm snapped in the upright position. Scared the crap out of me. Lesson learn and not a statistic.
The accumulator is being fed by a NH273 baler, looking to upgrade to a NH316 baler this weekend if it checks out ok.

BTW, Southwind I pull the baler with a JD 2755, a great tractor.


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

We use Steffens here in Texas. 
Only way to go.


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

Not all of us.....I use a Hoelscher. I've got one mirror watching the bale chute so I can see a problem before it gets to the arm trigger. If I have to mess with it, I cycle it with a piece of twine.....at a distance. Glad you didn't get a broken arm out of that lesson!!


----------

